# NGD - Dingwall NG3 6 String



## Radau (Sep 19, 2020)

My Custom Shop is delayed indefinitely due to supply chain issues with Wenge so in the meantime..












I've changed out the machine heads for Hipshot USA's in black and currently waiting for some of the solo bridges in black as well


----------



## binz (Sep 19, 2020)

Congrats, looks like a truly deadly weapon!


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 19, 2020)

Oh man, looks awesome. I have a Dingwall Comb 5, these basses are phenomenal!


----------



## Radau (Sep 19, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> Oh man, looks awesome. I have a Dingwall Comb 5, these basses are phenomenal!


I like everything except the hardware, smoked chrome can go in the bin haha


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2020)

You gonna tune to F#? I want to get one, and tune it that low, so I'll still have the regular 4 string tuning as well.


----------



## Radau (Sep 19, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> You gonna tune to F#? I want to get one, and tune it that low, so I'll still have the regular 4 string tuning as well.


Maybe this will go to F# after my Afterburner shows up, we have a lot of material in Drop B. Until then it's in A Standard!


----------



## I play music (Sep 19, 2020)

Radau said:


> I like everything except the hardware, smoked chrome can go in the bin haha


Do you like the frets? 
They combine everything I hate: NS and small
If they made one with Jumbo SS frets I'd already buy one


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2020)

Radau said:


> Maybe this will go to F# after my Afterburner shows up, we have a lot of material in Drop B. Until then it's in A Standard!


Wait, so you have it tuned B0, F#, B, E, A, D?


----------



## Radau (Sep 20, 2020)

I play music said:


> Do you like the frets?
> They combine everything I hate: NS and small
> If they made one with Jumbo SS frets I'd already buy one



Not bothered by them



Hollowway said:


> Wait, so you have it tuned B0, F#, B, E, A, D?


It would be F# B F# B E A


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 20, 2020)

Radau said:


> It would be F# B F# B E A



Ah, OK. I thought maybe you were actually getting a long scale bass and tuning UP, lol. But yeah, I'd love a 6 Dingwall, because then I could get high high string back. I have the 5 string version, and I have it tuned to F#, but I can't play traditional stuff on it because of that.


----------



## Radau (Sep 20, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> Ah, OK. I thought maybe you were actually getting a long scale bass and tuning UP, lol. But yeah, I'd love a 6 Dingwall, because then I could get high high string back. I have the 5 string version, and I have it tuned to F#, but I can't play traditional stuff on it because of that.



Since joining Teramaze & Meshiaak I haven't been in standard for about 3/4 years


----------



## ImNotAhab (Sep 21, 2020)

Dude.

Swank.


----------



## Radau (Sep 23, 2020)

Update - Now with less smoked chrome
















I think it's an improvement. The Hipshot USA tuning machines feel much nicer and the Solo bridge is basically a direct fit.
Those knobs are next haha


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 23, 2020)

Okay I've got to admit, this looks better!


----------



## Adieu (Sep 23, 2020)

The Evil has possessed your mind.

Claim temporary insanity and REPENT your sins against the Unprecedent Greatness of Smoked Chrome


----------



## Radau (Sep 23, 2020)

Adieu said:


> The Evil has possessed your mind.
> 
> Claim temporary insanity and REPENT your sins against the Unprecedent Greatness of Smoked Chrome


Smoked chrome is the second worst finish

Right after chrome haha


----------



## olejason (Sep 23, 2020)

That looks great. I wish they'd do a run with ebony boards and black hardware.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 23, 2020)

Looks so much better.


----------



## Shrediablo (Sep 24, 2020)

That looks awesome!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 25, 2020)

id be tempted to go out in the yard and hit those knobs with some black rustolem in the interim. they really untie the room together


----------



## Dayn (Sep 27, 2020)

I like smoked chrome, but I keep coming back to this and I'm pretty sure the colour scheme on this bass is the closest to NSFW a bass can get for me. If it had an ebony fretboard, that's it. I'm done.


----------



## Radau (Oct 9, 2020)

Final update!


----------



## binz (Oct 9, 2020)

Hawt


----------



## Chanson (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks a lot better than I imagined!


----------



## bjgrifter (Oct 11, 2020)

Absolutely badass, dude!


----------



## Brutal08 (Oct 11, 2020)

Nice looks great with the black hardware! I ordered a green 6 this spring, was told to expect march/april 2021, they just called me last friday to tell me the bass is ready to ship, i guess i will have some overtime for my last payment if i dont want yo punch a hole in my budget!


----------



## 777 (Oct 13, 2020)

Are the frets small or is the bass really big?


----------



## LeoLmX (Oct 13, 2020)

How do you guys manage the ultra low F#0 tuning on the 6 string? I cant imagine having this bass on an ordinary pair of studio monitors, just adding a sub would meet the necessary frequencies for the low F#? Does it have to be super loud for the frequencies to be heard?
What other bands beside Periphery uses this tuning?


----------



## Radau (Oct 13, 2020)

LeoLmX said:


> How do you guys manage the ultra low F#0 tuning on the 6 string? I cant imagine having this bass on an ordinary pair of studio monitors, just adding a sub would meet the necessary frequencies for the low F#? Does it have to be super loud for the frequencies to be heard?
> What other bands beside Periphery uses this tuning?


Not mine haha


----------



## kyleganger (Oct 15, 2020)

LeoLmX said:


> How do you guys manage the ultra low F#0 tuning on the 6 string? I cant imagine having this bass on an ordinary pair of studio monitors, just adding a sub would meet the necessary frequencies for the low F#? Does it have to be super loud for the frequencies to be heard?
> What other bands beside Periphery uses this tuning?


You're mainly hearing the upper harmonics, distortion helps the audibility a lot.


----------

